# Aquaman is an ebike fan :)



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/bike-check-jason-momoas-aquaman-themed-specialized-turbo-levo.html


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

give a free bike to a dude that makes million of dollars? only a ton of different better ways to get the same amount of shameless self promotion. special ed sucks...


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> give a free bike to a dude that makes million of dollars? only a ton of different better ways to get the same amount of shameless self promotion. special ed sucks...


Reading the PB comments, Jason M. is an avid mountain biker. Seems like pretty smart marketing to me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

That dude is pretty big, can that bike handle a guy his size?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

mtbbiker said:


> Reading the PB comments, Jason M. is an avid mountain biker. Seems like pretty smart marketing to me!


my point was that they could have easily achieved the same level of marketing by giving a free bike to someone who isn't a millionaire and already owns a Spec. Levo, color me unimpressed...


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Should have given Ken Block a handful of ebikes, see what neat tricks and power slides he can do with electric power, then see him modify the ebikes for even more power and better high flying tricks.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> my point was that they could have easily achieved the same level of marketing by giving a free bike to someone who isn't a millionaire and already owns a Spec. Levo, color me unimpressed...


So you can name off a person:
Who is an avid mountain biker, as famous and as easily recognizably as Jason Momoa?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

mtbbiker said:


> So you can name off a person:
> Who is an avid mountain biker, as famous and as easily recognizably as Jason Momoa?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Avid mountain biker, or avid ebiker? I think the point is, why give something to somebody that's got more than most?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

mbmb65 said:


> Avid mountain biker, or avid ebiker? I think the point is, why give something to somebody that's got more than most?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why does Nike endorse athletes that already make millions of dollars? I'm sure these athletes get not only lots of money, but free shoes. 
Just maybe that's why Specialized gave this ebike to Jason M? 
I'm sure there's lots of people who could benefit from a free bike/ebike, but just like most big corporation they need to get something out of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

mtbbiker said:


> Why does Nike endorse athletes that already make millions of dollars? I'm sure these athletes get not only lots of money, but free shoes.
> Just maybe that's why Specialized gave this ebike to Jason M?
> I'm sure there's lots of people who could benefit from a free bike/ebike, but just like most big corporation they need to get something out of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nike sponsors professional athletes, people that make their living from their sport. Aquaman, is an actor, with a presumable following. It's silly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

It worked. I never heard of the guy but the story reached me. I haven't looked that close at a Levo before. Free ebike is a low price for the exposure I suppose. Didn't make me want to buy a Levo, but gives good vibes regarding the future of ebikes. Hope some normie doesn't try to steal my bike after seeing his.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Train Wreck said:


> That dude is pretty big, can that bike handle a guy his size?


Maybe before Covid-19?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

mtbbiker said:


> Why does Nike endorse athletes that already make millions of dollars?


if every movie the dude made was about him riding that bike around for hours on end. and if he also rode the bike for hours and hours everyday while practicing for his movie, then maybe you would have an actual point.

i guess if the kardashians rode bicycles and special ed gave them free bikes, you'd think that was cool too?


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> if every movie the dude made was about him riding that bike around for hours on end. and if he also rode the bike for hours and hours everyday while practicing for his movie, then maybe you would have an actual point.
> 
> i guess if the kardashians rode bicycles and special ed gave them free bikes, you'd think that was cool too?


Budweiser sponsors a few NASCAR teams, yet I don't see their drivers drinking beer during NASCAR?

And if the Kardashians did ride bikes I bet several bike companies would jump at a chance to give them free bikes!

It's called marketing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i'm well aware of what it's called. i just personally think the idea of giving free stuff to the rich is silly and doesn't win you any bonus points with me...


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'm well aware of what it's called. i just personally think the idea of giving free stuff to the rich is silly and doesn't win you any bonus points with me...


I can agree with that! The bike stuff I buy, I do a lot of research, not who races it or promotes it. The Levo is a pretty nice ebike, but IMHO too much money for what you get and I wouldn't own it for that reason!


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

mtbbiker said:


> Budweiser sponsors a few NASCAR teams, yet I don't see their drivers drinking beer during NASCAR?
> 
> And if the Kardashians did ride bikes I bet several bike companies would jump at a chance to give them free bikes!
> 
> ...


Your logic is weird.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

mbmb65 said:


> Your logic is weird.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's strange because I was following your weird logic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

mtbbiker said:


> That's strange because I was following your weird logic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? Which was what?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

mbmb65 said:


> Nike sponsors professional athletes, people that make their living from their sport. Aquaman, is an actor, with a presumable following. It's silly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





mbmb65 said:


> Really? Which was what?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your Nike quote above makes it seems like a person has to be actively using the product to be sponsored by Nike, but that is not the case! And when I pointed out Budweiser sponsoring Nascar, but yet the teams are not using their beer during practice or racing. Yet they are making a killing off of Budweiser!

Toyota is a sponsor of the Olympics, yet there is no sport that allows a Toyota to compete in an event. Do you see the marketing as to why these companies are sponsoring these entities or people? I'll help you out, these entities/people have a lot of exposure to people. Jason M./Aquaman has a huge global following! 
Whether that's right or wrong to give him an ebike for free is not for us to decide, but the money Specialized spent on that bike, is cheap advertisement that got a ton of exposure!


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Companies give people free stuff because they figure its good marketing and will sell more of their wares. Its basic stuff, no mystery at all.

Marketing

Advertising

Basic, elementary stuff.
No magic


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

mtbbiker said:


> Your Nike quote above makes it seems like a person has to be actively using the product to be sponsored by Nike, but that is not the case! And when I pointed out Budweiser sponsoring Nascar, but yet the teams are not using their beer during practice or racing. Yet they are making a killing off of Budweiser!
> 
> Toyota is a sponsor of the Olympics, yet there is no sport that allows a Toyota to compete in an event. Do you see the marketing as to why these companies are sponsoring these entities or people? I'll help you out, these entities/people have a lot of exposure to people. Jason M./Aquaman has a huge global following!
> Whether that's right or wrong to give him an ebike for free is not for us to decide, but the money Specialized spent on that bike, is cheap advertisement that got a ton of exposure!


Ok, dude. Whatever you say. Jeez.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

mbmb65 said:


> Ok, dude. Whatever you say. Jeez.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you need to go out for a ride, you seem a little sensitive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Building toys for the rich are always high end jobs. Building toys of the poor are always farmed out to the lowest bidder building with slave labor. That paint job is not a low end unskilled, low paying job. 

Specialized is probably spending their marketing budget wisely. Mountain biking is a big ego sport. Ego is a big reason wallets are opened at the high end in this sport. 

Marketing is never done to secure the people whom use logic and knowledge to make a purchase. Marketing is done to secure the bulk of the buyers whom buy based on emotion and perceived value. 

Logic? we don't type in forums and especially, this type of thread because we are logical. We type in forums because we are social, emotional, stokeable human beings. We type our opinions, not facts. We are here because we want other people to stoke us and provoke us into actions beyond the postings we make in these threads. We are here because we pretend not to know what we came here for when we really, we know deep down inside what we came here for. Why then, are we shocked, when someone calls us out on it. Being logical is suck ass boring. :thumbsup:


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

What's that bike weigh? He looked less than relaxed holding it up with one hand. 
And I'd bet he


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

No matter where you stand on e-bikes and marketing, Aquaman was a terrible movie.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

Of course, if someone would pay me 7 figures to make a terrible movie I would be there in costume faster than you could say e-bike


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Are e-bikes cool? Jason Momoa just ended the debate

Dude wears birkenstocks&#8230;.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/birkenstocks-cool-jason-momoa-just-132200707.html


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

I recently started following some dude on Strava, noticed he had a very odd combination of red and black apparel on while riding. He looked...like he was going to some costume party or something. Then I found out he almost always rides an e-bike. Apparently he's trying to be Spiderman or some other character offroad. He even has webbed red gloves with reptile-like soft spikes on them. 

I mean...I get that us e-bikers are a bit eccentric but...this dude is really taking the whole thing way over the top. But hey he's having fun and obviously doesn't care what others think.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Train Wreck said:


> Are e-bikes cool? Jason Momoa just ended the debate
> 
> Dude wears birkenstocks&#8230;.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/birkenstocks-cool-jason-momoa-just-132200707.html


...and has a stylist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

